# Huge O'NEILL warehouse sale



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

For everyone who hasn't got all their gear yet or is just looking gor an upgrade, check out Surplus clothing. Starting Thurdsay Dec 11th at 10am until Sunday Dec 14, they will have over 5000 new styles from O'NEILL, men's, women's and kids all size ranges of winter coats, snowsuits, bathingsuits, jeans and t's, not to mention all the accessories. 1268 Eglinton ave e. Mississauga,ON, L4W 1K8
905-602-0530


----------

